# What do you think - Leopard Gecko Vs. Pacman Frog?



## 1Lord Of Ants1 (Dec 20, 2010)

I've been wanting a new herp/frog for awhile now, and with christmas in 5 days, I should have enough money for 2-3 more. I've singled out other species at my lps, and have been stuck on getting either Pacman frogs or leopard geckos. I could get both, but I would like more of one species rather than one pacman and one leo - that's just me. I had a leopard gecko before, he was pretty neat although it had health problems due to petsmart. He eventually escaped while in a holding tank and never reappered. So leopard geckos - Relatively good looks (I can't afford any overly fancy morphs) easily handled and tame, OK eaters, nocturnal, not active and they stay in their hide 80% of the time. (At least mine did) Cheap, 30$ per hatchling of assorted morphs. Pacman frogs - I haven't had one of these "cooler" species of frogs before. (Just red-bellied toads, grey/green tree frogs, etc.) I like their looks, the ornates at the lps are really pretty. They seem pretty awesome to feed, watched one at the lps gulp down 1 night crawler and a fuzzy. Cheap, 30$ per silver dollar sized frog. Downsides? Well from what I heard they don't do much of anything besides eating, and unless you want to bleed/hurt them you can't handle them. I've been thinking about these two because they're on the cheap-ish side as far as pets go, not requiring an especially large enclosure and easy to feed. (Dubias would be a staple for both, with waxworms mealies inbetwee, worms for pacman) Though if anyone else has a good suggestion for an inexpensive, easily maintainable, good eater, that doesn't require half your wallet or a beast of an enclosure - please state! Thanks.


----------



## VickyChaiTea (Dec 20, 2010)

How are you about snakes? You could do a corn snake or ball python very easily. They're handlable, don't require UVB light, and don't get gigantic. 

Leos are fantastic, and yours may have stayed in the hide all the time because it was sick? I'd go for one that's handleable though, so see if you can hold it in the store. Also so you can make sure it's nice and healthy, don't bother getting it if it's tail is thin. 

Unfortunately, pacman frogs just sit there. Literally. They don't do much of anything unless they're eating, they're great to look at and I personally love them but for some people this may be a turn off. 

I would persoanlly go with leos, just because I love them so much and they're super easy to maintain PLUS you can actually handle them. They each have their own personalities and everything.


----------



## jt39565 (Dec 20, 2010)

I would also go with a gecko. You can try your luck with certain breeders, call them let them know your new to the hobby and would they have one or two they could sale at a discount so you can see if it was something that you wanted to invest in. Also advise them if it turns out that you are not interested you would be happy to return them at no cost to them. This lets them know you are serious about geting into the hobby and could be a potential long term invester if they do you right. It actually worked for a friend of mine. It hasn't worked for me in the tarantula hoibby yet.


----------



## neubii18 (Dec 20, 2010)

I highly reccomend the leopard geckos over pac mans.I may be baised though,as I keep and breed them.They are extremely hardy and easy to breed,come in MANY different colors(some affecting pattern and color in the eyes,tail,feet,head,and body),are very handlable,and are much more intresting to observe.They are fun to watch eat,as they completly change from a lovable pet,to an insane creature.Their eyes get all big,and they stock their prey much like a lion.I absolutely love them.I have 30+,and have hatched out and sold 25+ this year for my first year.I am only 14(15 in like 2 weeks:clap:),and have had no problems with them other than one lazy baby that wouldn't ever touch crickets or his calcium,so he got MDB because all he had was mealworms.

On the other hand,I have been wanting a Pac Man for over a year now,but have still be putting it off and doing research.From what I have read and seen(I get to watch them eat and ask  plenty of questions at the local Reptile store, LLLreptile, who really know what they're talking about when it comes to herps and inverts),they are really cool looking,and fun to feed,but other than that,they are boring.I've heard they just hide all day buried in a corner until you open the cage to feed.I will probably be getting one in a couple weeks,but I am sure that I will still love my geckos more.It all really comes down to personal preference.I have heard some people in LLLreptile say they love theirs,but more(more often then not)say they are really boring.

Some other herps you might look into:

1.African Fat Tails:I purchased a juvie pair of AFTs a few months back,and definately have fallen in love.They are very similar in body type to Leos,but their temperment and habits are MUCH different.They require a more humid environment than Leopard geckos,but other than that,care is pretty much identical.I have noticed that they are strictly nocturnal,so not viewable as often.I have also noticed they are much more shy,though that may be because I purchased imports.I would definately reccomend you search for a captive bred specimen,as I imagine they would do better and be more outgoing and be seen more.Check out some care sheets.

2.Red Eyed Crocodile Skinks:I will be purchasing a 1.2 of these guys at the reptile super show in June.They seem really cool.Their body looks like a crocodillian,and their head looks similar though wider and not as long.As the name suggests,they have orange-red blotches around the eyes which looks sick!They require high humidity,and are a little more advanced,but seem pretty rewarding.The females only lay 1 egg every like 6 months,so finding a CB specimen would be difficult.a 10 gallon would suffice for a single skink,though I have read they do much better in groups of 2 or more.Just something different to look into.

3.Crested Geckos:I own a little crestie,and am personally not a big fan.I really don't like climbing geckos in general.He is really cool though.They are super easy to care for,but require a 20 gallon as adults.The cool thing is that they don't need heat(assuming you don't live in an extreme area like alaska),and don't have to eat bugs(makes feeding easier).There has been a comlete crested gecko powder diet developed by Repashy.They are a more humid species again.I would check into these guys.There are lots of care sheets on the web of them.Everyone I've talked to that owns one loves theirs,I must just be different:}

I hope this helps.The list could go on and on and on.If you have any questions,PM me and I'll answer them if I know them,or direct you to someone who does if I don't.

EDIT:ALSO,IF YOU ARE LOOKING FOR A GECKO,I WILL HAVE SOME BEAUTIFUL BABIES HATCHING OUT SOON,AND COULD HOOK YOU UP.I LOVE HELPING PEOPLE WHO ARE SERIOUS ABOUT GETTING INTO THE HOBBY BY HOOKING THEM UP.PM ME AND WE CAN DISCUSS THIS FURTHER,AS I CAN'T SAY TOO MUCH DO TO THE AB RULES.


----------



## 1Lord Of Ants1 (Dec 20, 2010)

VickyChaiTea said:


> How are you about snakes? You could do a corn snake or ball python very easily. They're handlable, don't require UVB light, and don't get gigantic.


Snakes would be awesome, but being under my parents' roof, snakes are prohibited due to mother's rules.  Judging from the other replies though, I'll stick to the ever common and simple leo!


----------



## whitewolf (Dec 20, 2010)

along with all the previous I say go with the LEO.
No constant water changes, more active, and you can handle the LEO. Well I guess you could handle the packman but I wouldn't recommend it. Those things are like dump trucks, if it moves it's food..
Both are great when kept properly but it's mostly about what you like. If you don't want to jack with humidity and moss, aside from a humid hide, I'd go with LEO. A lot on the packman is if you keep it beach effect or just on moss with a water bowl. Either way you have to take out the chlorine. If you only want to look and feed once a week I'd go packman.
PM me and I can toss you the names of a couple local breeders here if you want to chat with them about packmans and LEO's. I know a Ceratophrys cranwelli breeder that may still have some babies.

asn1234 already offered to help you on LEO's though. I wouldn't jump at the LPS right away. Heck you may get a better deal.  I didn't read into how your LPS keeps them. If it's bad then I suggest not doing any business with them. No point in buying a sick animal. If it's good then go for it. There is actually several species of horned frogs so just like the T's I'd rather have two breeders that are the same species. 
Just a little look and I don't like Wiki. http://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/Ceratophrys


----------



## Tim Benzedrine (Dec 21, 2010)

Pacman frogs are cool, but I'm going to jump on the "dull as dishwater" bandwagon. I agree with VickyChaiTea, pacs are nice to look at and I enjoy keeping mine, but over the past 3 years I've had him, I've come to consider him more like a houseplant than an animal. The only time he even moves is when I give him a soak while I spot-clean his cage, or when he lunges for his food.


Mine is currently buried into the substrate and I will not be surprised if I do not see him on the surface for several months. Last year, he went down in late September and didn't emerge until February. I worried about it then, but he came up looking as healthy as he did when he went down, so I'm not going to sweat it this time.


----------



## BQC123 (Dec 22, 2010)

Tim Benzedrine said:


> Pacman frogs are cool, but I'm going to jump on the "dull as dishwater" bandwagon. I agree with VickyChaiTea, pacs are nice to look at and I enjoy keeping mine, but over the past 3 years I've had him, I've come to consider him more like a houseplant than an animal. The only time he even moves is when I give him a soak while I spot-clean his cage, or when he lunges for his food.
> 
> 
> Mine is currently buried into the substrate and I will not be surprised if I do not see him on the surface for several months. Last year, he went down in late September and didn't emerge until February. I worried about it then, but he came up looking as healthy as he did when he went down, so I'm not going to sweat it this time.


I loved my C. cranwelli, but yes, it can be a very boring animal if you want something active and visible.

The leopard geckos would be more of a "pet" that you could handle, and observe. 

I like my crested geckos and think they are a great species for most people.

Though I have not kept them, gargoyle geckos are worth looking at as well.


----------



## mitchrobot (Dec 28, 2010)

go with the leopard gecko . ive had both for years...many a pacs and i still keep and breed many leo morphs. 

pacman frogs are indeed cool. i recently lost my old albino cran (she was 7ish years old i think, not sure what took her out)...very cool animal, as big as a hamburger...but indeed boring... i believe they should also be allowed to estivate once a year, most people dont do that, but IMO its good for the frog to experience that...

anyways, leopard geckos are great, easy to keep, not too fussy and you can handle them. one thing to note, many people keep bright "night" lights on them or keep them too hot and too dry. IMO belly heat works much better, is easier on their eyes (ive seen many shy away from "night" bulbs). they also dont need the cage blasting hot. IMO thats a first time keeper with these's problem is that they are kept like a desert animal, which indeed they are, but they spend most of their time in a hole in the ground unless its dark out and theyre hungry . leos also live a very long time for a small herp. 
make sure to provide a humid hide as well.  just some odds/ends info i thougth id throw out there


----------



## eelnoob (Dec 28, 2010)

This is not a bad time to get into horned frogs. There are more species of horned frog currently available in the hobby than ever before.


----------

